# Crying in Sleep



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Teagan seems to meowing, almost crying in her sleep.. Anyone know if it means anything or if she is just dreaming?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Probably just normal stuff during sleep. Both of my cats, especially Elly, do some bizarre things once they get into a deep sleep. She even snores!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh I have a cat that snores aswell!

All my cats have made funny noises at one point or another when they are sleeping, its funny.
Pebbles many-a-time falls off the arm of the chair when she is sleeping :roll:


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

HAHA, Tyra falls off tables/couch/bed/windowsill when she's asleep too! And the both of them have mouth movement when sleeping... kind of like chattering teeth/lip smacking. Maybe they're dreaming about fooooood... :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I would also bet she is dreaming. Velvet will meow, move and make little crying noises when she dreams. It is actually pretty cute and funny. I made the mistake of reaching down and attempting to comfort her when I thought she was upset. I must have scared her. She woke up hissing, snarling, her tail was all puffed up. 
Lesson learned, do not awaken a sleeping cat! :wink:


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah that's what i figured... just being an over worried kitty mommy! as usual... She just sounds do sad everytime she does it.. i hope they aren't sad dreams!!!


----------

